# How long after you 'drop' do first time mothers go into labour?



## XJessicaX

So my fundal height has always measured 1.5-2 weeks ahead...until today. I am now measuring exactly 33 weeks (I am 33+5) (I know fundal height measurements are vague but until today they have been quite consistent)
My midwife also hunted around my abdomen to see which way up the baby is and eventually found the head very low, very deep in my pelvis and then she said that it would explain the sudden change in fundal height as the baby had dropped. I went on Wikipedia and it said that the average mother goes into labour 2-4 weeks after the drop!

Really?


----------



## sophisticat

I don't think it means anything unfortunately, I've heard of babies dropping at 33 weeks and going overdue. I've also heard of people whose baby's head was engaged at one appointment and had come free at the next. 

I think my baby has dropped recently too but I'm trying not to get too excited about it! Have you noticed any difference in symptoms? I've noticed in the last week that my heartburn has disappeared, and I'm getting more aches in my pelvis. Will be interesting to see if he has engaged at all at my mw appt on Thursday.


----------



## XJessicaX

Baby has been head down since week 20. She doesnt move much in the way of how she is laying. 

I don't know whether I have had any different symptoms as I have had pretty much a symptom-less pregnancy! Every site I read talks about mothers being able to breathe properly once the baby drops, acid burn happens less and that the bump is visibly lower etc...but im 5'10 and baby is no where near my ribs, my bump isnt big enough to look any different and I havent had acid burn or anything really!

I do need to wee a bit more frequently though.


----------



## Gen79

I didn't start to drop until I started slow labor (which lasted 3 days!). Even then the consultant I saw at 9 am on the 3rd day said baby was barely engaged; my waters broke at 8:30 pm that night. (Had the baby 22.5 hrs later.) I was so worried I'd be late and have to be induced or something, but I gave birth at 39 + 5. You just never know.


----------



## megan09

I dropped at 35 weeks and I'm overdue by 2 days :( x


----------



## tina3747

Doesn't mean anything! My sons head was fully engaged about 8 weeks before, I was always really low from that point with lots of pressure in my vajayjay.. I was 8 days early though if that helps!!


----------



## theresarhuebb

you could be waiting weeks my 1st born was head engaged from 32 wks i had to have a scan as she was measuring small.. shes arrived at 42 wks x


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i dropped too and was hoping it meant baby would come early, starting to get that it doesn't really mean anything though :( wish it did for us though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Like the other ladies said, don't get too excited. My firstborn dropped at 32 weeks and was born at 39w5d.


----------



## Noodles

My friends baby was 4/5 engaged at 32 weeks and she still went overdue.


----------



## Becxi

With my first she dropped at 34 weeks and was born at 40 + 1 x


----------



## littleblonde

i dropped with my dd (my 1st) on the sunday at 38w4d and my waters went on the tuesday after (38w6d) she was breach though


----------

